# carbide bits & key stock



## moreorles2000 (Dec 26, 2004)

i would like to know if key stock can be used as guages when setting depths. i havent made anything other than a couple of signs & was wondering if they can be used other than not being brass. 
and also are h.s.s. & carbide bits used in a machine shop the same as
used for routing wood.
les


----------



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

HI and merry christmas

*Yes* you can use Key stock or any other known dimension for setup. The brass guages
are not hard like the steel key stock and if by chance if a guage was to hit a carbide bit, there is less of a chance of the bit being damaged.

A half in is a half inch steel or brass.


----------

